# Ersatzteile und Decals



## sickrider (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Ersatzteile und Decals übertrieben teuer sind. Wer will denn bitte für einen Satz Aufkleber (ohne das Alupatch was aufs Steuerrohr kommt) 40,- zahlen? Oder für eine Schraube der oberen Umlenkung 36,-? 

Die Frage ist, ob es einen günstigeren Vertrieb für Ersatzteile und Decals von Intense gibt bzw. sich das direkte Bestellen aus den USA lohnt.

Alternativ: was gibt es für Alternativen von anderen Herstellern, die das gleiche Produkt (z.B. die genannte Schraube für die obere Umlenkung) für einen Bruchteil des Preises anbieten?


----------



## Christiaan (1. Juli 2010)

Bolzen sind in Amerika nicht viel billiger von USD 29 bis USD 40, abhangig fuer welcher Rahmen, Aufkleber satze sind USD 40, kommt noch versand dazu, ueberigens ist immer ein alu steuerrohr platte dazu.

Kann mann meist bei Ebay.com ueber Saddletimesports bekommen, aber wie gesagt, mit Versand dazu, etc, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, kann sein das die mehr am lager haben, aber fuer den Preis........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (26. November 2015)

Hi, hat denn noch jemand orginal(-getreue) M6 Decals oder kennt jemanden, der mir die zu einem vernünftigen Preis machen könnte? Headbadge habe ich - brauche also nur die Aufkleber ... damits nichtmehr so nackt dasteht ^^

Cheers


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. November 2015)

Frag mal hier nach ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/schneidwerk.215964/


----------



## steiltyp (26. November 2015)

Jup, hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, weiß nur nich ob custom günstiger kommt als sie für 25pfund bei slikgraphics zu bestellen (bei ähnlicher Preisregion würde ich natürlich Schneidwerk bevorzugen), aber fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Juni 2017)

Hi, weiss von euch jemand wo man diesen Deal Kit bekommt?


----------

